# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Проблемы с Tails

## moskal.holop

Приветствую!

Tails.

1. Skype - поставил - он запустился - вошел - skype "висит" - долго-долго. Как исправить? Слышал, Tails не любит Skype (на Whonix все ок - в Skype вхожу).
2. Pidgin - как вернуть все протоколы (включая ICQ)? На Whonix, опять же, все сделал. Здесь не получается.
3. Как править torrc? По умолчанию с этим проблемы.
4. Как без проблем устанавливать софт? Постоянно какие-то проблемы из-за дефолтных ограничений Tails.

Специалисты анонимности и безопасности.Специалисты Linux.
Помогите, пожалуйста.
Дайте конкретные инструкции для решения простейших проблем.
Заодно прорекламируйте еще раз свою компетентность в сфере.

Спасибо!

----------

